# How to move heavy garden statues



## SarahFair (Apr 17, 2016)

Im considering buying 2 large concrete garden statues.

They measure 49" tall with a wing span of 36".
They sit on a pedestal which makes them a total 67" tall. 
The weight is unknown. 

How would you lift them onto a trailer and back off and onto the pedestal without damaging yourself or the statue?


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 17, 2016)

Motor hoist with a wide strap?  Have to be on plywood to roll over dirt/grass.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Apr 18, 2016)

Truck mounted fork lift. I have one at my stone business we are not that far from Monroe could help you out for a delivery fee.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 18, 2016)

I would call my son over and grab my hand truck.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 18, 2016)

Stonewall 2 said:


> Truck mounted fork lift. I have one at my stone business we are not that far from Monroe could help you out for a delivery fee.



They are all the way on the other side of kennesaw..

We have a skid steer and lowboy, do yall think it could be done that way?
Im just not really sure how to "wrap" it without putting pressure on the wings or head


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 18, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> They are all the way on the other side of kennesaw..
> 
> We have a skid steer and lowboy, do yall think it could be done that way?
> Im just not really sure how to "wrap" it without putting pressure on the wings or head



You might have to set the pieces on a pallet, and build a supporting frame around them.


----------



## K80 (Apr 18, 2016)

Google barrel  hitch.  If that won't work do as jake suggested and use a pallet and build supports.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 18, 2016)

Have any pictures of the statues? Might help determine the best way to load.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 18, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> You might have to set the pieces on a pallet, and build a supporting frame around them.





K80 said:


> Google barrel  hitch.  If that won't work do as jake suggested and use a pallet and build supports.


Oh okay, I knew there was a special "knot" for this stuff, but I didnt know it was called that!

How do you get the straps under the statue to even lift it off the pedestal?

Googling similar statues the statue without the pedestal is going to weigh 600+lbs each. 
I dont want to be on the bad side of a tilt if the thing decides to slide off


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 18, 2016)

I guess you will need some lifting straps to go around the piece, and they will have the be carefully rigged.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 18, 2016)

Time for professionals with the needed equipment.


----------



## RoberTST86 (Mar 26, 2018)

I think that you can find a good company with such services on qqmoving.com.


----------



## rospaw (Mar 26, 2018)

Bobcat, straps and a operator that knows what slow-steady means. Moved /loaded several large concrete items, some 500 plus lbs last year with my skid steer for a long time friend. The worst part is tying them down so they don't crack/break while in transport. Can't just sit them on the trailer and tie down or you will end up wil gravel.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 31, 2018)

SarahFair said:


> We have a skid steer and lowboy, do yall think it could be done that way?



Shouldn't be a problem.

If you are getting it from a business(as opposed to out of someone's yard), ask them how to move them. 
However they load the trailer is how I would unload the trailer.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 1, 2018)

This thread is 2 years old.  Hope she got them moved by now.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 3, 2018)

jimbo4116 said:


> This thread is 2 years old.  Hope she got them moved by now.



Dang. I missed the spammer that brought it back from the dead.


----------

